# Can my driver ask for a tip?



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*

Any of you drivers ever bother to open the client app and look and see what it says about tipping in The Help section,

Below is exactly what the client sees if they look up a tipping issue in the client help section of the Uber app,

Read it and then read it again, I wonder how many lawyers dreamed this up,
In my opinion is basically saying to the client, we're not telling you to tip the driver and we're not telling you you can't,

But if the issues come up don't forget you can rate the driver poorly..

--------------- from The Client app help section--------------------
Can my driver ask for a tip?*
As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion.

Drivers care about rider ratings and do their best to create an ideal trip experience. While Uber does not require riders to offer drivers a cash tip, you are welcome to do so. Should you choose to tip, your driver is welcome to accept or decline.

Please note that the trip fare charged to your payment account does not include a gratuity.

Where available, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs and includes the option to set the gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just hold your hand out when you arrive.
I like to watch them REPEATEDLY pull the door handle to no avail trying to escape. Clawing their way out of the power locked back seat .
. .priceless !


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

You should, as a driver never ask for a tip. You can however put up a sign saying tips are not included, but are appreciated.

Uber has pre-programmed people thinking

1 - Drivers earn lots (by keeping 80 percent of the fare)
2 - Tip included

Uber could add a tipping function, but when you have the cheapest of the cheapest requesting pool, and even losing money on it.. do you think people really would tip? I don't think so.


----------

